# Mustaches: Yay or Nay



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Goatee:cheeky4:, but on women, no. Hairless is good


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

I say nay


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

maybe fun for goofing with the guys but im not sure if chicks are diggin it, i could be totally wrong


----------



## gidget_man (Apr 4, 2009)

Only yay if they're as awesome as these.

World Beard & Moustache Championship 2007 | The Winners


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Mustaches are for old men and gay prisoners. Any respectable man grows a goatee.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

depends on person ofc


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

desklamp said:


> depends on person ofc


It sure does. And if you're not Freddy Mercury, you'll look like a retard.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I grew one for Movember. It was really funny and my friends got a kick out of it. My employer was less than impressed and strangers looked at me strangely. I'd rock it with gold framed Avaitors, big flannel shirts and skinny Levi's, I had perfected the Hipster douche look.


I'd do it again for the lulz


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

bakesale said:


> I grew one for Movember. It was really funny and my friends got a kick out of it. My employer was less than impressed and strangers looked at me strangely. I'd rock it with gold framed Avaitors, big flannel shirts and skinny Levi's, I had perfected the Hipster douche look.
> 
> 
> I'd do it again for the lulz


pics!!!!!!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

goatees..... hahahahaaa! 
they're okay if you want to look like an arsehole with dentures.

for me.... i like my moustache.... it goes with my beard!


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

I wasn't comfortable with the grey patches in my beard...not consistent with my self-image as a 14 year old snowboard punk!:laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> goatees..... hahahahaaa!
> they're okay if you want to look like an arsehole with dentures.
> 
> for me.... i like my moustache.... it goes with my beard!



You like your bum tickler hey?? good on ya poofter :cheeky4:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oneplankawanka said:


> You like your bum tickler hey?? good on ya poofter :cheeky4:


je ne comprend pas:dunno:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

justdust said:


> I wasn't comfortable with the grey patches in my beard...not consistent with my self-image as a 14 year old snowboard punk!:laugh:


i like my grey patches because i AM a 14 year old snowboard punk!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> je ne comprend pas:dunno:


I just think mustaches are pooftery..thats all. nothing personal pomi man.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oneplankawanka said:


> I just think mustaches are pooftery..thats all. nothing personal pomi man.


well the furry margins of my face would look mighty weird if i were to curtail the undergrowth around my top lip! Lincoln stylee eh?

but considering your POV Mr wanka, i'll not expect you to offer to buy me a drink any time soon.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Bum tickler = Mustache. ha ha


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> goatees..... hahahahaaa!
> they're okay if you want to look like an arsehole with dentures.
> 
> for me.... i like my moustache.... it goes with my beard!


Are you a leather mug maker at the Renaissance fair or a pedophile? If the answer is neither, you need to shave that thing off.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Are you a leather mug maker at the Renaissance fair or a pedophile? If the answer is neither, you need to shave that thing off.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Ah, that was friggin great. Goatee wearers unite!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Vlaze said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Ah, that was friggin great. Goatee wearers unite!


goatees make the wearer look like they fell chin first into a merkin factory


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> goatees make the wearer look like they fell chin first into a merkin factory


Maybe it looks bad on that wearer, but really you must be smoking some merkin to think that. :cheeky4:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> goatees make the wearer look like they fell chin first into a merkin factory


Better than looking like one who fell in face first :cheeky4:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Don't start with the picture wars. There are plenty of people who single-handedly offer a reason not to sport a mustache.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

goatees look good? AHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAA no


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

staches are sweet as long as it a pornstar stache.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> staches are sweet as long as it a pornstar stache.


which im totally rockin right now. i shaved my beard off and ive gotten probably 10-12 different people asking "when did you get a pornstache?" ive always had a moustache but now that there is no beard it really stands out.:dunno:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

View attachment 1499


Thinks he really likes sliding down poles


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

i look like i'm 16 if i'm clean shaven :\ (almost 21)


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

haha thats nothing. I'm 30 and look like I'm 15 without facial hair (save for the beginnings of a receeding hairline, oh lord). I couldn't even grow much of a goatee until i was like 26


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm 26, but I think I look about 15 if I shave. My wife hates that I always have stubble, but I don't like being clean cut. I never look TOO young though. The salt and pepper hair makes sure of that.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

:: snickers about the grey hair ::


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

HouseMuzik said:


> :: snickers about the grey hair ::


I blame my last girlfriend.

By the way I changed my mind about the 'stache. DO EET! Here's your new avatar.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I'm 26, but I think I look about 15 if I shave. My wife hates that I always have stubble, but I don't like being clean cut. I never look TOO young though. The salt and pepper hair makes sure of that.


Wow, I didn't start to go grey until I hit 36, which is funny cause that's the same time I developed a bald spot. :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

snaplok said:


> Wow, I didn't start to go grey until I hit 36, which is funny cause that's the same time I developed a bald spot. :laugh:


Shut up! I refuse to go bald! NEVAAAAAR!


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Apparently you didn't refuse to go gray. Bahahahah okay I'll stop. 

Hey, I do have a receding hairline if that makes you feel better


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Shut up! I refuse to go bald! NEVAAAAAR!


I refused too, but I think the Republicans did it to me.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Mustaches are for action heroes and bad-asses. Any latte drinking douchebag grows a goatee.



I've fixed that for you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

this is how facial hair should be.









or perhaps this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

yay mustachios.


----------

